# BIG TIME Buffering Problem!



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi:
Have checked all the other posts and don't see this exact problem. When I go to YouTube or any other site that has streaming video, the buffering is so intrusive that I must give up. Tonight, it was 2-3 seconds (!!) on YouTube. Usually, on CNN or Fox it's 10-20 seconds. VERY frustrating.
My OS is Xp Sp2, Toshiba Satellite 5005-S504. Replaced both HD and CD/DVD within the last 18 mos but had these same problems before. Don't run movies because they are _impossible!!! _But, being in Panama and largely away from US news sources except for the internet, I do look at a lot of news sites and, increasingly, stories refer me to video. I also listen to online radio and sometimes have buffering issues there.
Would GREATLY appreciate any help with this problem.
Many thanks,
Panama Hat


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like you're having Internet throughput issues. How about visiting www.speakeasy.net/speedtest and running a speed test from the closest site to your location and posting the results here.


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, I'll do it and post back.
PH


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi again, it's 202 kbps download and 150 kbps upload from Atlanta and 199 download and 237 upload from Dallas. However, I'm not sure how reliable those numbers are because I'm in Panama, which is pretty far away from both.
However, if they tell you something about the problems I'm having, I'd appreciate the information.
Incidentally, I'm contracted for 256 K on a satellite system
Thanks!
PH


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

panamahat said:


> Hi again, it's 202 kbps download and 150 kbps upload from Atlanta and 199 download and 237 upload from Dallas. However, I'm not sure how reliable those numbers are because I'm in Panama, which is pretty far away from both.
> However, if they tell you something about the problems I'm having, I'd appreciate the information.
> Incidentally, I'm contracted for 256 K on a satellite system
> Thanks!
> PH


Don't play the video until it is downloaded. Hit "pause", wait until progress bar gets to or near end then hit "play."
I could be mistaken (been a while since I have watched any), but I believe most streaming video requires 300Kb/s if it does not give an option for selecting speed.


----------



## Spop (Jan 9, 2003)

I have the same problem, but I hate hitting the pause button.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Spop said:


> I have the same problem, but I hate hitting the pause button.


Get broadband then.


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

I have the similar issues too. If I try to watch even a 30-second video clip (for example on youtube or even a movie trailer like Harry Potter, or even a sports/news clip) it buffers, plays, buffers, plays etc multiple times in the span of that 30 seconds. I have been wondering if it's my computer or my level of DSL connection (BellSouth DSL Lite). 
What can I do to improve this performance?


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Actually, RootbeaR's solution has been the best so far. I open the video in one window and let it take all the time it neds while I work in another window. Then, when I go back and look at it, it's usually fine. Thanks RootbeaR.
PH


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Glad it is working for you. Enjoy.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

panamahat said:


> Hi again, it's 202 kbps download and 150 kbps upload from Atlanta and 199 download and 237 upload from Dallas. However, I'm not sure how reliable those numbers are because I'm in Panama, which is pretty far away from both.
> However, if they tell you something about the problems I'm having, I'd appreciate the information.
> Incidentally, I'm contracted for 256 K on a satellite system
> Thanks!
> PH


You have two strikes, one being the speed of the connections, the other being the latency of replies due to the satellite link. I think the solution of buffering it all before playing is probably the best way.


----------

